# 25 acres, year round creek, views, seclusion, forest..



## ruralife (Oct 10, 2010)

Hunt, camp, build that log cabin and enjoy the seclusion. Year round creek, trees and great views plus wildlife make this a prime recreational property or off the grid full time living. Phone on parcel, many building sites, property secure behind a locked community gate. 1/4 mile to USFS and great hunting. Gold has been found in nearby areas in years past.

Located in NE Washington State about 10 miles to drive to Canadian border crossing. Lots of trees.

Taxes are less than $40 a year as property is in timberland tax class. This means you can clear up to 1 acre of the land for your homestead, leaving the rest in forest. You can sell the trees/timber as long as you keep a certain amount of younger trees. Plenty of mature Douglas Fir!


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

$$$ and pics of area etc would be valuable to any prospective buyer. Just sayin'.

Wylie


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Might want to at least introduce yourself that is for sure


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope they come back and answer questions, intro themselves, and a contact or some indication of coming back to read PM's would be nice on this post.


----------



## ruralife (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there everyone,

I currently live in Concrete, WA just on the west side of the Cascades off Hwy 20. We had planned to build our retirement home on this acreage I have posted on this forum, but now need to change our plans to be closer to family in Colorado. 

Please take a look and maybe someone you know might be interested. It is in a beautiful area of NE Washington State with year round water on property and just up the county maintained road to US Forest land as well. It is listed at $57,000. I'll check now to see why the pictures didn't go through..

This is a great forum for people who enjoy living the rural life! 

Thanks, and nice to "meet" everyone! :spinsmiley:

~Cheryl 
Concrete, WA


----------



## ruralife (Oct 10, 2010)

I couldn't simply bring up the photos from my hard drive for some reason, so here's a link to the actual listing:

Thanks for looking! ~Cheryl

http://www.justsnooping.com/tours/2674395/ 

OR this link: 

[ame="http://youtu.be/djf6YM4PEIE"]http://youtu.be/djf6YM4PEIE[/ame]


----------

